# Anygood? husqvarna 1827SB snow blower



## sixty4

Guy is selling one and knows not much about it either do I. It looks to be in decent shape everything is in working order. Says I can have it for 475? Should I buy it?


----------



## detdrbuzzard

how old is it


----------



## sixty4

It looked to be 2010.


----------



## Zavie

Very nice machine. Since the year of manufacturer can sometimes drift around a bit for snowblowers take a small amount of caution however. This involves some of the 2011 & 2012 LCT's. If it has the LCT 414cc snow engine you might want to take a look at this LCT technical service bulletin:http://www.lausonpower.com/pdf/TSB%20-414cc%20PTO%20COVER%20ANAMOLIES%20-%20updated%20041213.pdf
If you can post pictures on it or a link to it we can be of more help in judging the condition vs price decision.


----------



## sixty4

Well ended up buying the machine at 425, I am trying to find out two things. Is this a 414cc engine and what year if a way to tell from serial number? Guy had recently had it in for service (belts changed and general service oil etc). Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## cuse

Googled the model number indicated it is a LTC 414 engine. No indication of year. A guess might be mfg. 9/14/09 based on serial number.


----------



## sixty4

cuse said:


> Googled the model number indicated it is a LTC 414 engine. No indication of year. A guess might be mfg. 9/14/09 based on serial number.


Thanks!! Looked for replacement belts for this machine thought guy was pulling my chain, I will be darned almost 60 bucks for the two!


----------



## skutflut

sixty4 said:


> Thanks!! Looked for replacement belts for this machine thought guy was pulling my chain, I will be darned almost 60 bucks for the two!


I have a Craftsman made by Husqvarna. I priced the two belts at a shop and they wanted 90 bucks (Canadian) for the pair.


----------

